# hunting at alum creek



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

are you allow to bow hunt there? i see deer there all the time


----------



## noboatdave (May 5, 2004)

Yes. Get a map from the office that shows the hunting areas. No Sunday hunting. No rifles during daylight hours.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

have you hunted there? a lot of pressure?


----------

